

Best PHP Frameworks for 2014 - Illotus
http://www.sitepoint.com/best-php-frameworks-2014/

======
smt88
> When looking at the answers, on average, the Laravel community seems to
> mostly favor the ease of entry – virtually no learning curve.

I wholeheartedly disagree. That's the problem with Laravel. It creates new
ways and new syntax for every little thing. It recreates features that PHP
already has, which makes things more complicated and less readable.

Zend is absolute garbage, but most of the other popular PHP frameworks are
fine. In fact, a lot of the value of any particular framework is how many
other people use it. But Laravel does have a big learning curve because it is
so opinionated and reinvents so many wheels.

For experienced devs starting new projects, I'd suggest hooking libraries
together using Composer. For experienced devs with enough time on their hands,
I'd suggest moving on to something else (I'm most excited about Hack, but
Python is more mature).

